# My food diary plus exercise routine



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure if this will be of interest to anyone but I'm going to post it anyway 

I have always dabbled in going to the gym, normally in 3-6 months spurts but after a year off due to change in job I noticed the weight coming on so January I decided I would fit the gym into my schedule... since then I'd cut my diet & trained hard plus start trying to run when possible losing almost a stone in weight & changing my body shape somewhat i.e. lost 4 inches of waist, increased biceps, shoulder muscle.

Over the last month works increased meaning less time at the gym & my sweet tooth has returned, so to sort this out I've decided not only to record my exercises (that I've done since Jan) but also make a food diary (to shame myself into eating better).

Currently I am just over 15 stone, 6ft tall and look like this...









I'd be interested to your thoughts where I could add/take away some items in both my diet & exercise regime... I'm no expert, I do things by trial and error!

*Monday 6th Aug '12*

Exercise:

1km treadmill run taking 5 min (warm up)
Seated Chest Press - 10 reps at 100lbs (warm up), then 10 reps at 160/170/180/190lbs failing at 8 reps at 200lbs.
Pec Fly - 20 reps at 100lbs, 10 reps at 160/170/180, 6 reps at 190 then 8 reps at 190lbs.
Incline Chest Press - 10 reps using 22/24/26/28kg dumbells then 8 reps at 30kg
50 x sit ups with med ball
50 x crunches
50 x med ball twists (legs in air moving side to side & swinging ball across chest touching the floor each side - don't know name lol)
50 x various push ups (different styles one after the other)
2 x 30 seconds plank

Food:

8 x 50cl bottles water
1 x Berocco tablet
1 x Cod Liver Oil tablet
breakfast - 40g porridge oats plus semi skimmed milk & handful dried fruit & nuts
lunch - 3 egg omelette with chicken/cheese/onion plus baked beans
snack - 1 x 9 Bar - seed bar with carob topping inc. Flax seed
tea - chicken breast with 1 rasher bacon on plate of salad

Am hoping in 3 weeks time (ready for holiday) I will have shredded the inch layer of fat I have to expose the big muscles underneath!!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck, that all sounds like hard work to me. I'd be happy to lose my food baby and have a body like an Olympic swimming champion but it isn't going to happen.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck food diaries are useful but don't forget tea and coffee contain calories and squash. Drinks are the silent calorie count


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

archiebald said:


> Good luck food diaries are useful but don't forget tea and coffee contain calories and squash. Drinks are the silent calorie count


That is my entire intake for the day, I do not drink tea, coffee or alcohol.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey fella, I have lost just over 4 stone since around Christmas. I highly reccomend www.myfitnesspal.com

It's completely free and it's a way you can track food you eat, drinks and exercise. There is a forum and it's completely personal to you. You can set it to loose how ever many pounds a week you want to loose and it will give you x amount of calories to use. If you exercise it will give you more. It also gives you targets for each type of food eg so many grams of proteins, fats, carbs etc. you can even scan food packaging in so it finds the stuff out for you. Really helps you see what you are eating.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would recommend having Bells Palsy! One side of your face is paralysed, have a look on youtube. I am in week 7. 

It completely puts you off of food. Apart from the fact you dribble most food as you try to eat. It also shows how you don't need as much food as you normally eat. 

I'm 5'10 and was just touching 16 stone. I would eat all sorts of crap and when at work, the fuzz, I would mostly eat takeaway/fast food. KFC mmmmmmmmm!

Since the start of the Bells I have dropped down to 14 st 10. I am over the worst of the Bells and feel much better in my body. I even feel taller, weird!

I have my full appetite back. However, my portions are much much smaller. 

Before I would have full bowl of cereal, now half bowl. 2 rounds of sandwiches, crisps and choccy bar for lunch. Now just 1 sandwich. Dinner would be a large portion of whatever. With us now being in BBQ season I just have a marinated chicken breast, large side of salad and a jacket potatoe. 

I have cut out any snaking during the day. No crisps or chocolate. If I do fancy something. Large drink of water and a piece of fruit. 

So far so good. However, I have been off work since mid June. I can imagine it will be harder once I go back working silly hours and the temptation of KFC. Mmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Jody!

You don't even look bad in that picture! I did the same as you though.

I was near 14.5 stone at my worst stone and in Feb of last year I was about 13.5. By eating around 1400 cals a day and going the gym at least three times a week I got down to 10.5 by April. I stopped 'losing' weight then because everyone kept telling me I looked ill. 

Since then I've kept up regular excersize but have gotten back into really bad eating habbits. Chocolate, sweets, crisps and so on have all creeped back in on an almost daily basis. I weighed in on sunday night at about 11st 10lb. 

SO, I've cut it all out. Yesterday I had about 1500 cals but didn't have time to exercise. However this morning I cycled in to work which is 15.7 miles in 1 hour 7 mins. That was with a bag on my back with uniform/lunch etc. I won't be cycling home but will be doing at least ten miles every day until Saturday.

Looking at your diary my only advice would be to introduce a protein suppliment and to do more cardiovascular. 30-45 mins on a treadmill at least 3 times a week. You don't even need to run, when I'm in the gym I walk uphill at about 6km/h!

Good luck, keep us updated.

PS, I ALWAYS have a day off on a Saturday. I do sometimes exercise but always have a nice meal and some beers. You still have to enjoy life! :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Now slightly off track as usual, but last nights "Horizon" was a real eye opener. Its the same guy who did the high intensity training one a little while back.

*Eat, Fast and Live Longer*

I-player

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01lxyzc


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> I would recommend having Bells Palsy! One side of your face is paralysed, have a look on youtube. I am in week 7.
> 
> It completely puts you off of food. Apart from the fact you dribble most food as you try to eat. It also shows how you don't need as much food as you normally eat.
> 
> Since the start of the Bells I have dropped down to 14 st 10. I am over the worst of the Bells and feel much better in my body. I even feel taller, weird!


What?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done and a little walking and good eating does the job


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> What?


+1! What?? Why would anyone want to be paralised? Or is that something that has happened to you that you cant control? Not a choice so to speak?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Now slightly off track as usual, but last nights "Horizon" was a real eye opener. Its the same guy who did the high intensity training one a little while back.
> 
> *Eat, Fast and Live Longer*
> 
> ...


I have done intermittent fasting for years now... it is a healthy thing, and actually part of the way your body is designed to work (imo) despite what many "experts" say...

how cool was that 101 year old marathon runner... jeez....

@Jody... good luck sir...

Personally speaking, I think your routine is all over the place... you seem to be able to lift pretty good number and go on for ever?!?!!? just a machine maybe... 

Nor would I have soooo much abs work.... and I eat more! :lol:

But good luck, at least you are out there doing something, keep us updated

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic response Sir.

I would add more high intensity interval training into your routine such as an old school circuit training or spinning class to rev up your heart rate.

Have a good quality protein supplement mixed with water only as pre & post workout drink, to aid recovery (plain cottage cheese is a great natural source)

I'm currently observing the month of Ramadan (fasting) - so it's no food or water for me from 3:30 am till 9pm and my gym routine has suffered completely, but it helps to break all the food vices/smerking tabs etc. 

Keep up the good work :thumb:

Hoo ha.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> +1! What?? Why would anyone want to be paralised? Or is that something that has happened to you that you cant control? Not a choice so to speak?


Sorry if this has shocked some of you. That was not intention.

Bells Palsy is something can 'appear' within anyone. There is no known reason why it comes on. It's not permanent some clear within a few weeks and most in a few months.

Making light of my awful plight at the moment helps me to get over it. I honestly would not wish this on anyone.

The main point of my post was that with sensible eating weight loss can be achi ed.

I'm 40 now and have probably been 1-2 stone overweight since I was 30. I have always known that eating crap was not good and never bothered to do anything about it!

I have been given a kick start into what can be done and I now want to stick with.

I was going to finish on a story of a mate who has had a brain tumour removed in Feb and how we both have a very wicked sence of humour. However, I don't think this forum has enough shock and horror icons to post up.

Sorry again for making light of my own situation.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

iPlod999 said:


> Bells Palsy is something can 'appear' within anyone. There is no known reason why it comes on. It's not permanent some clear within a few weeks and most in a few months.
> 
> Making light of my awful plight at the moment helps me to get over it. I honestly would not wish this on anyone.


Just to say, I kind of thought that was what you were doing....

My mate get's it from time to time.... usually because he is stressed about something...

Better to have a laugh and get on with it....

Hopefully it clears up soon mate.

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ps - buy yourself a Camelbak water bottle, so you can increase your intake of water without constantly having to re-fill your smaller bottles.

They cost about 6 quid (in bike shops) are dishwater safe for easy cleaning, BPA free, come with a leakproof removable Camelbak bite valve, a removeable internal straw so you can decide to squeeze, suck or tilt bottle (straw is handy to keep your eyes on the road when on a bike, in car etc), a locking cap to avoid any spills in your gym bag etc * blurb alert* and has a patent 'true taste' so you don't taste any plastic in your water.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> Sorry if this has shocked some of you. That was not intention.
> 
> Bells Palsy is something can 'appear' within anyone. There is no known reason why it comes on. It's not permanent some clear within a few weeks and most in a few months.
> 
> Making light of my awful plight at the moment helps me to get over it. I honestly would not wish this on anyone.


Don't worry, I did consider getting AIDS cos those sufferers are always thin but long term its not worth it.

My routine yesterday was chest plus always finish with a few sit ups. Today was abs and lower back. I do normally do more cardiovascular but struggling with time at the moment but I do run 5-6 miles 3 times a week. Considered protein but for me it just adds weight.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

With your omelette, i'd suggest using 4 eggs but only using 2 yolks - they are fatty! Make sure you remove all the fat from the bacon.

As said earlier with your abs, you could trying making your own little circuit with some of the exercises you already do.

Mix up your cardio, treadmill, rower etc. Start your weights with compound exercises, press/incline then move onto flys with cables or dumbells.

Before and after workout, have a shake and a banana or a shake and a lucozade.

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Just to give you an example of my diet plan. I've lost 1 1/2 stone in about 8 weeks

8am - special k and protein shake OR 2 slices wholemeal toast + scrambled eggs (4 eggs-2 yolks only)
10.30 - shake and 2 apples
1pm - tuna/chicken salad with a small spud
3.30pm - dried fruit + nuts or low fat natural yoghurt + cashew nuts
PRE-WORKOUT - shake + banana
POST-WORKOUT - shake + banana
7.15pm - chicken, veg, small spud
10.30pm - casein shake


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnyMercUK said:


> With your omelette, i'd suggest using 4 eggs but only using 2 yolks - they are fatty! Make sure you remove all the fat from the bacon.


oh dear... :wall:



> Saturated Fat is Not Bad
> 
> Some people still think saturated fats are evil, and as a result have banned bacon from their homes. However, fatty acid experts today emphasize that saturated fat from natural sources like meats, dairy, and tropical oils (coconut, palm) are not detrimental for our health, but instead much better than the polyunsaturated and hydrogenated substitutes we've been recently using.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd say within moderation hence, 2 yolks and including bacon just stripping it of fat.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> oh dear... :wall:





> a diet low in sugar, processed carbohydrate


I think that sums it up for me. Carbohydrate is fattening, not fat!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Carbohydrates give us energy. Anyone who doesn't take in the rite amount will struggle through the day! I always eat rice and pasta and still manage to loose weight. I just eat the correct portion size!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Carbohydrates give us energy. Anyone who doesn't take in the rite amount will struggle through the day! I always eat rice and pasta and still manage to loose weight. I just eat the correct portion size!


And at the right time. I believe you should always carb up until lunch time then have a small amount after workout.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Eat less, move more.. That's as complicated as it ever needs to be for most people.

Quality and quantity are the real baddies... Generally it's processed food that screw you up, because they're high if saturated fats, either hydrogenated or saturated animal fat because they're cheap and baulk out the food. Likewise they're packed with sugar and because it's cheap and over the years we've basically been trained to have a sweet tooth. And the vast majority of us just eat too much of everything. Full stop.

But everyone's "health" priorities are different anyway. Following my heat problems, I was diagnosed with high cholesterol. So I cut mack all the saturated fats and saw my cholesterol drop from 6.3 to 2.8. Yet even with that my triglycerides are still scewed up it's just how my body is. What I'm saying there is no "one size fits all" wonder diet, YET..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnyMercUK said:


> And at the right time. I believe you should always carb up until lunch time then have a small amount after workout.


I'm not trying to have a go, and sorry to go o/t Jody... but I have never got this...

your body doesn't 'reset' itself at 12pm every night....

it doesn't reset itself at the end of the week, or even month...

yes, OK... if you take in 'energy' early in your day, you have a better chance of using it... but if you have it at night, it just gets stored and waits....

it's when you keep putting 'energy' in without using it that you get bigger...over a long time....

No!?!?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Carbohydrates give us energy.


That I can agree with. 


woodybeefcake said:


> Anyone who doesn't take in the rite amount will struggle through the day!


Will they? I have ≈20g per day and I don't struggle. 



DampDog said:


> Eat less, move more.. That's as complicated as it ever needs to be for most people.


What makes you say that? I thought the thermodynamics argument was dead and buried now?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

jonnyMercUK said:


> And at the right time. I believe you should always carb up until lunch time then have a small amount after workout.


Your body isn't on a timer? Are you trying to regulate blood sugar levels?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

empsburna said:


> What makes you say that? I thought the thermodynamics argument was dead and buried now?


It's simple if you take in less energy than you body need to function, it starts to scavenge for energy. Generally that means it will start to use it's fat store. Whenever you move you burn energy, move more burn more energy, plus execise has huge benefits for the body anyway. All this eat this, eat that, never eat when the moon if full.. It's all trying to fine tune for best results. If you want to lose weight regardless just eat less it can't not work.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I'm not trying to have a go, and sorry to go o/t Jody... but I have never got this...
> 
> your body doesn't 'reset' itself at 12pm every night....
> 
> ...


If you don't believe it then fine, but I believe it works for me and results have shown for me. It's like detailing, someone might love one product and someone else might hate it.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

DampDog said:


> If you want to lose weight regardless just eat less it can't not work.


The opposite is actually true. Limit intake and your body WILL try its hardest not to give up it's energy store (fat). It will do EVERYTHING in it's power to not give up the reserves, it slows your metabolism, your heart beats slower etc

Trying to starve it will slow it down.

In human's storing fat is winning the game. It doesn't want to readily give it up.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

jonnyMercUK said:


> If you don't believe it then fine, but I believe it works for me and results have shown for me. It's like detailing, someone might love one product and someone else might hate it.


Absolutely, if you are set up for processing carbs then take advantage of it while you can. If (like me!) you don't handle carbohydrate very well (lot's of visceral fat) then keeping your blood sugar levels low is the only way to lose and maintain a constant weight.

One day it will creep up on you, some people earlier than others


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

empsburna said:


> The opposite is actually true. Limit intake and your body WILL try its hardest not to give up it's energy store (fat). It will do EVERYTHING in it's power to not give up the reserves, it slows your metabolism, your heart beats slower etc
> 
> Trying to starve it will slow it down.
> 
> In human's storing fat is winning the game. It doesn't want to readily give it up.





empsburna said:


> Absolutely, if you are set up for processing carbs then take advantage of it while you can. If (like me!) you don't handle carbohydrate very well (lot's of visceral fat) then keeping your blood sugar levels low is the only way to lose and maintain a constant weight.
> 
> One day it will creep up on you, some people earlier than others


I'd recommend watching this then


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Will_G said:


> I'd recommend watching this then


Thanks. I've seen it (and have been doing intermittent fasting for a number of months now). It isn't giving up the stored fat because he is eating less, it is giving it up because the blood glucose levels have returned to normal. It is a massive difference.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

empsburna said:


> The opposite is actually true. Limit intake and your body WILL try its hardest not to give up it's energy store (fat). It will do EVERYTHING in it's power to not give up the reserves, it slows your metabolism, your heart beats slower etc
> 
> Trying to starve it will slow it down.
> 
> In human's storing fat is winning the game. It doesn't want to readily give it up.


Yeah I agree, that's why it's important to do the exercise at the same time. For tha majority of people it's still the simplest way to lose weight without significant diet changes (leave some on the plate)

In truth I hate the word "diet" it sort of implies that you're changing the "Norm" so at some point you go back to what you did before. Healthy eating is a better way to get people thinking about it. Most pople are quite happy to cut down a bit and at least try and do more exercise. It's when you tell them they can't have this, they can't have that the you get that "yeah right", look from them.

There are always going to be people who will embrace trying different diets/execise, but most are simply just too busy to adopt anything too radical.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

DampDog said:


> Yeah I agree, that's why it's important to do the exercise at the same time. For tha majority of people it's still the simplest way to lose weight without significant diet changes (leave some on the plate)
> 
> In truth I hate the word "diet" it sort of implies that you're changing the "Norm" so at some point you go back to what you did before. Healthy eating is a better way to get people thinking about it. Most pople are quite happy to cut down a bit and at least try and do more exercise. It's when you tell them they can't have this, they can't have that the you get that "yeah right", look from them.


Yeah, lifestyle changes are the better way to think of things.

Did they give you a break down of your LDL/HDL/VLDL and Triglyceride levels?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm really sorry for going super off topic and cluttering the thread up!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

empsburna said:


> Yeah, lifestyle changes are the better way to think of things.
> 
> Did they give you a break down of your LDL/HDL/VLDL and Triglyceride levels?


They did it last year, this year (just had it done) just said cholesterol is 3.6. Which is high-ish for me I'm typically around 3.1-2. But healths not been brill past few months so been missing out on the gym quite a bit (quite a lot actually)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnyMercUK said:


> If you don't believe it then fine, but I believe it works for me and results have shown for me. It's like detailing, someone might love one product and someone else might hate it.


wow... really mature answer.... 

sorry for being interested and asking you a question... 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Right, four pages later & day 2 :lol:

*Tuesday 7th Aug '12*

Exercises (focussed on lower back & abs):
10 mins 51 floors on stepper
Lower back bend (knee on floor, hold tri rope around neck then bend forward): 20 reps 65kg & 75kg, 18 reps at 85kg, 10 reps at 95kg
Lower back lift (legs straight & shoulder width apart, hold dumbell in each hand & stand up straight): 1 set of 20 reps at 20kg dumbells, 2 sets 10 reps 20kg dumbell
1 set of 100's: as seen 



Side abs (stand legs shoulder width apart, hold dumbell in one hand & dip side to side): 3 sets of 20 reps at 20kg dumbell
2 x 50 sit ups
2 x 50 ab crunch

Food:
4 x 50cl water
1 x berocco
1 x cod liver oil tab
30g porridge oats
1 litre Almond Alpro
200g BBQ turkey breast
5 tic tacs
large bowl homemade spag bol with chunky veg & wholemeal pasta

Cuey, yes I am a machine... I seem to be able to push a decent weight but the key is keeping good form!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well done buddy, keep it up...

I'm on my 3rd beer.... just to keep the universe in balance.... 

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

glad you're doing your bit :lol:

thought you didn't have processed stuff? you got homemade natural beer?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> well done buddy, keep it up...
> 
> I'm on my 3rd beer.... just to keep the universe in balance....
> 
> :thumb:


Lol.. Don't forget to switch arms, don't want those arm muscles looking all lob sided...:doublesho


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> wow... really mature answer....
> 
> sorry for being interested and asking you a question...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Give it a rest cuey! You were making a point rather than a question.

No!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Right, four pages later & day 2 :lol:
> 
> *Tuesday 7th Aug '12*
> 
> ...


My god it's turned you oriental :lol: it still sounds too much like hard work for me, can I send you my middle bit for you to work on ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am the guy on the right

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Day 3 - Wednesday 8th Aug '12*

Struggled first thing, my body was telling me it needed sugar on the way to work... headache, dizziness plus feeling sick... but didn't let that stop me.

Exercise (cardio day):
3km run in 16min 48s
1.37km on x-trainer doing 'kilimanjaro' programme level 15 (max. 20) in 10mins
1 set 50 sit ups with med ball
1 set 50 crunches
1 set 40 push ups
_Then had to get to work for meeting - boo_

Food:
1 x Berocco & 1 x Cod Liver Oil tablet
40g porridge with fruit & teaspoon sugar (to give back to my body)
1 x pumpkin seed energy bar
3 egg omelette with chicken, cheese & onion plus baked beans
chicken breast in chilli breadcrumb, peas & mash
1 x peanut M&M (kids were eating them)
7 x 50cl water

Roll on tomorrow, it's shoulders time & if the weather stays dry outside run with the mut.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Day 4 - Thursday 9th August 2012*

Exercises (focussed on arms):
1km run in 5min 8secs
Wide grip Bicep curl: 10 reps at 45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg, 5 reps at 85kg
Narrow grip Bicep curl: 10 reps at 45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 6 reps at 75kg, 2 reps at 85kg
Tricep: 10 reps at 45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg, 8 reps at 85kg
Single tricep: 10 reps at 15kg, 25kg, 35kg, 8 reps at 40kg
Barbell curls: 10 reps using 10kg, 12kg, 14kg & 16kg dumbells
Hammer curls: 10 reps using 16kg & 18kg, 7 reps at 20kg dumbells
Skull Crushers: 10 reps at 25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 6 reps x 65kg
50 x sit ups
50 x crunches
60sec plank
Wide grip bicep curl drop set: 95kg down to 10kg in sets of 5kg

Food:
3x 50cl water
750ml apple/lemon juice
pumpkin seed energy bar
ham & egg salad
200g apple/strawberry/grape
3 bacon (grilled), 5 sausage (grilled), 2 poached egg & beans
5 x peanut M&M


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update, you are a machine!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Thanks for the update, you are a machine!


I ache again so pushing myself well.

This is working for me, everytime I fancy some bad food I always think I have to tell you lot lol

So this may not be the most interesting thread but certainly working for me.

Might add some protein shake in at weekend.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> This is working for me, everytime I fancy some bad food I always think I have to tell you lot lol
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


is that why I had to have a fish supper tonight!?!?

you're killing me!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't worry, I foresee a Chinese takeout for me tomorrow night so you best prepare a cous cous & watercress salad 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Don't worry, I foresee a Chinese takeout for me tomorrow night so you best prepare a cous cous & watercress salad
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


thank god,... I've been sick twice with that ****e in me!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Christianmp (Apr 22, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> *Day 4 - Thursday 9th August 2012*
> 
> Exercises (focussed on arms):
> 1km run in 5min 8secs
> ...


Impressive weights you are lifting! Keep it up. 
I know you are focusing on arms, but 5 different types of curls seems a bit over the top. Might I suggest squats, deads and benchpress.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Christianmp said:


> Impressive weights you are lifting! Keep it up.
> I know you are focusing on arms, but 5 different types of curls seems a bit over the top. Might I suggest squats, deads and benchpress.


Thanks... I bench on Monday.

Gym does not have equipment for dead lift or squat unfortunately

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Thanks... I bench on Monday.
> 
> Gym does not have equipment for dead lift or squat unfortunately
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Just need a barbell for dead lift surely?

Squat you may want a smith machine but barbell alone would work?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Thanks... I bench on Monday.
> 
> Gym does not have equipment for dead lift or squat unfortunately
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Couldn't resist!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I've got waaay too many Captain Awesomes, Fog lorn Leg Horns and gravity checkers in my gym!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Just need a barbell for dead lift surely?
> 
> Squat you may want a smith machine but barbell alone would work?


They don't have a barbell, I do have one at home though so actually could fit it in evening.



The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I've got waaay too many Captain Awesomes, Fog lorn Leg Horns and gravity checkers in my gym!!!
> 
> ...


Gravity checker??? I understood the other two 

I love the leg pic, I hate doing legs but naturally they are a decent size but suppose I should try incorporating into routine.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

You should really stop taking pictures of yourself cuey!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> They don't have a barbell, I do have one at home though so actually could fit it in evening.
> 
> Gravity checker??? I understood the other two
> 
> ...


Those idiots that drop the weights after every set... 

Not big, not clever... just makes you look and sound more of a dIck than you already are...

Still, not as bad as the cum guzzlers... mind you, they are usually the same person....

Oooh, check me bro, I've checked gravity works, now I need to guzzle some cum to grow the guns... 

:wall:



jonnyMercUK said:


> You should really stop taking pictures of yourself cuey!


hmmm... can't say that would be me... :lol:

That muppet has hair for a start! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh the "urgh and crash" guys...

Urgh as they struggle pushing the single rep, and crash as the weights come back down!

I assure you I focus on form and would rather train properly with a lighter weight than poorly with a heavier 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Them pics are class :lol:

My brother trains like that. Never ever ever trains his legs, Hes got chicken legs :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Day 5 - 10th August 2012*

Exercise (shoulders/upper back):

1km run in 5min 6sec
Lat Pull Down: 10 reps at 100lb/140lb/150lb, 6 reps at 160lb.
Lat Row: 10 reps at 100lb/140lb/150lb/160lb, 6 reps at 170lb
Standing Shoulder Press: 10 reps with dumbell 20kg, 6 rep at 22kg, 4 rep at 22kg
Side/Up/Front/Down (not sure name of this, but dumbell in each hand down by your side, lift straight out sideways then bring across to front & lower, then back): 10 rep at 4kg/6kg/8kg, 3 rep at 10kg
2 sec Shrug: 10 rep at dumbell 26kg/28kg/30kg
Chin Lift (dumbell): 10 rep at 14kg/16kg/18kg, 8 rep at 20kg
50 x sit up with med ball
50 x crunches
40 x twists (on bum with legs & shoulders in air, twisting legs side-to-side & touching floor side-to-side)
Shoulder Press drop set: start at 30kg dumbell down 2kg each time, to 12kg dumbell
0.5km run at 2min 52secs

Food:
1 x Berocco, 1 x cod liver oil
40g porridge & pumpkin seed energy bar
tuna salad
Treat night: veg egg fu yung, king prawn with chilli, bit of rice, few chips, chow mein, sweet & sour sauce.
9 x 50cl water

Weekend off weights, early start for 5 mile run with the pooch though :thumb: keep them legs toned :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Day 6 - Saturday 11th Aug*

Exercise was 9km run taking 58 min
Food:

Berocco & Cod Liver Oil tablets
Pumpkin Seed Bar
2 x Ham & Salad Sandwich (wholemeal bread)
Chicken & Cheese salad
Cornetto
Strawberry & Custard Tart
U Key Lime cheesecake
4 x 50cl water

*Day 7 - Sunday 12th Aug*

Exercise was 8.45km run taking 53mins 45secs
Food:
Berocco & Cod Liver Oil tablets

3 egg omelette with bacon/cheese/onion
50g granola with hazelnut alpro
3 x sausages, 2 x burgers, 2 chicken & pepper skewers & bit of salad (no buns)
slice lemon cheesecake
4 x 50cl water
750ml apple/lemon juice

I know this is a dull thread but knowing I have to fess up about what I've eaten is making me reduce my intake.

Off work this week so planning to go running first thing then do some weights in the garage.


----------

